
Google has a secret apartment where Page and Musk meet to discuss crazy ideas - abetaha
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/google-secret-apartment-where-larry-202728134.html
======
krapp
Why do I now imagine Elon busting in to the apartment like Kramer, spinning
around wildly then just proclaiming something like "piezoquantum computers,
Larry! We could put them in all the tires!"

------
joshu
The last bit identifies the building. Not so secret now?

